# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Are you ready?

## TwitchLucidity

As the title vaguely states.

Are you ready?

Now, I will be posting a multitude of tasks every week. This are not just any tasks though, they are ones that will be scary and really interesting.

For this week:
*One*Force feed a DC a spoon.
*Two*Create a evil alter ego for all your dreams.
*Last.*Eat spiders.

----------

